# Baby Got Book



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.devilducky.com/media/25512/

"...NIV with a ribbon bookmark"

"...Thompson Chain with the big red letters"

[Edited on 11/9/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh mama mia, you say you want koinonia?


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 9, 2005)

ROFL.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh man...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 9, 2005)

HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Solo Christo (Nov 9, 2005)

You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 9, 2005)

And if your Catholic you got more. Waz up wth that?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> And if your Catholic you got more. Waz up wth that?



Apocrypha!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



I know what it is. I was just suprized it was included.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Sorry. I thought that was particularly funny.


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2005)

Whoa.



Robin


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Whoa.
> 
> 
> ...



That was kinda my thought.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 9, 2005)

YEAH - a plain white rapper.....

My name's pastorway
And I can say
I like to read my Bible
And pray every day!

YEAH - baby got book!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Nov 9, 2005)

Even white preachers gotta shout! Baby got book! So your girlfreind quotes Bill Hybels?


----------



## Herald (Nov 9, 2005)

"...so teach me about John Wesley. I say her prayin', while I was DJing..."

You just want to bust a gut laughing...don't ya?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 9, 2005)

Man that was good! That guy is VERY clever to think up such "lyrics"!


----------



## ANT (Nov 10, 2005)

That was funny!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5Zvq8EBwZI]Baby Got Book on YouTube[/ame]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> You gotta be kidding me!



...its funny, but the original song is pretty bad.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 16, 2006)

That was great!!!


----------



## Scott (Oct 16, 2006)

"I can't understand how some weenie wants a Bible on CD"


----------



## Archlute (Oct 16, 2006)

"I ain't talkin' 'bout a paraphrase, 'cause Paul wouldn't use those anyways..." 

Oh man, that parody is just too funny! Now what is a little more sobering is the fact that in order to get the full laugh out of it, you have to be quite familiar with the original. 

So, what stage of rebelliousness and backsliding were you all in when you used to listen to SMaL??? And maybe more importantly, how many times did Southpaw have to hit the replay button it in order to master the lyrics!?!

What a hoot.


----------

